# Maybe Moving to Malaysia



## TBMoney (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I’ll be moving to either Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur or Bangkok in July. I’ve read a few books on the cities and have colleagues based there – so I’m not to worried.

My ex-wife (with whom I have 2 children) has told me I need to check my policies (such as life and medical) to see if they apply overseas. Does anybody know of any UK based companies that would do this for me – or if it is more economical – Thailand, Malaysia o Indonesian based companies that would offer this for an expatriate?

Additionally, my children ideally would be coming over for the summer holidays which should be 6-7 weeks. Would I need extended visas for them? If yes, could I obtain them from the British embassy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

All I know about is Malaysia as I live there. You don't need visa as upon entering the country everybody automatically gets a visa for 3 months.

Local insurances here a no good! They only cover what you have never suffered from and once you've suffered from it, they stop covering it. 

TIP: read up on Penang! SO much nicer to live than KL! '-)


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

Are you sure everybody gets the 90 day visa because I read in immigration, that does not apply to Filipinas.


----------



## CC Gurney (Jan 26, 2014)

No, I think people from poorer countries like Philippines and Indonesia and such only get 30 days indeed


----------

